# hes drunk? im crunk!=)



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

this is a real pic how how i feel right now. dont blame me for what the hell i say.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

man, that picture looks almost identical to this guy i almost knocked the f*ck out one time. i know its not you tho. but sh*t man, someone that looks like you missed out on a severe beating because the cops showed up. f*ckin bitch tried to steal stuff from my gfs house...havent seen the little bastard since.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

do all people from the boonies look like ******* with their puka shell necklaces and skate wear n i dont even know wtf kinda hairstyle that is..


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

jiggy said:


> do all people from the boonies look like ******* with their puka shell necklaces and skate wear n i dont even know wtf kinda hairstyle that is..
> [snapback]1085235[/snapback]​


hahhahahaha that is a pretty true statement... u skater punks gotta melow out always tryin get attention. u better watch out get beat down..........


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

haha well not me.. luckily.. but idk.. woudl ahve been a good fight..lol jk.. but sorry bout ur gf stuff


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

one of those faces u just wanna knock the f*ck out.. lol


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

thats funny... those skater kids in the boonies.. portland is not booies dude.. the ghetto.. but im not poor ass kids over here.

mellow out? hahaha how we trying to get attention?

omg i am laughing so hard.

well jiggy







ur the f****t dude. hahah this s**t is funny


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

hahah S**t.. i add a pick and everyone wants to know me out.. hahaha

i love it...


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

lookin cute with ur braces.. u got any pubic hair sprouting yet?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow dude, you gotta ease off on starting a new thread every time a thought enters your skull. Especially starting a new thread to get more attention to a response you're making to an already established thread.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

ya dude.. braces jus came off.. as of the hair.. s**t its like a jungle.. idk why but i got it like 5 years ago.. weird


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

ya i will ease the f down.. but seriously. i jut gotta post em stuff ya know.. i from oregon. and yeah dude. everyone want to kick my ass.. i find it jus hilarious


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

only time u seen pubic hair is when u were born.. about 5 years ago..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

thats not EMO.. thats ****


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

haha ya ur right. since i am 5?? oh. well u can go suck ur c**k ur f****t. thats lal u can do these days


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

ur ****?? what dude.. u got a good gf?


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

stop the sucking, and leave some for ur girl. jw.. how often u do that to urself?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

how does someone respond to that..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ding ding ding ding

wheres mills lane when u need him


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i cant bend over far enough to suck my own dick.. u on the other hand, u must be used to getting bent over all the time..


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

We need to make this place 18 only to post and you'd have to pay 1 dollar off credit card to verify your age. Wouldn't catch everyone, but f*ck if it wouldn't help an awful lot


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> We need to make this place 18 only to post and you'd have to pay 1 dollar off credit card to verify your age. Wouldn't catch everyone, but f*ck if it wouldn't help an awful lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno man im a junior in college.... and a dollar is alot!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

$1 for the site or $1 for OfaRevolution31's mom?.. hmmmm..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

jiggy said:


> $1 for the site or $1 for OfaRevolution31's mom?.. hmmmm..
> [snapback]1085285[/snapback]​


either way its a dollar i dont have


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

f*ck that sh*t this site isnt worth the lousy dollar

well, maybe


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

clintard_leonard said:


> f*ck that sh*t this site isnt worth the lousy dollar
> [snapback]1085293[/snapback]​


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

if you to were in the same room adn i was there i would smack you bolth in the face with a huge as fish you bolth need to grow up neather of you are making any scence or even burning eachother for that matter just shut up !


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

canadians.. sheesh..

lol.. jp


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

you too done your bitch off? lol


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

air*force*one said:


> you too done your bitch off? lol
> [snapback]1085303[/snapback]​


lmao true, im bored now o well back to my movie


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

:laugh: well all i gotta say is what kinda hair style is that....

i mean wtf its like a half caesar and a half afro ...dude get a hair cut and maybe u will endup with a gurl at nite instead of your hand


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice pic, you really do look crunk


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> :laugh: well all i gotta say is what kinda hair style is that....
> 
> i mean wtf its like a half caesar and a half afro ...dude get a hair cut and maybe u will endup with a gurl at nite instead of your hand
> [snapback]1085363[/snapback]​












why wear an element shirt if you don't skate? is it cool to wear skate gear where you live or something? i mean, i skate and don't even try to flaunt skate labels. ah well.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

ahahaha yeah. ur not.. but jiggy. ur f****t


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

Innes said:


> nice pic, you really do look crunk
> [snapback]1085421[/snapback]​


ya this kid knows what hes looking at.. all u ******* dont know what to say....

btw.. i got a haircut. got a girl,,, well got girls









i dont think there is a style of hair.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

dude. where did u get that i dont skate? i skate.. an yeah its cool to wear that kinda of s**t where i am..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

jiggy said:


> do all people from the boonies look like ******* with their puka shell necklaces and skate wear n i dont even know wtf kinda hairstyle that is..
> [snapback]1085235[/snapback]​


Why so much hate?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i dunno.. lol.. i just felt like hating on someone last nite..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > do all people from the boonies look like ******* with their puka shell necklaces and skate wear n i dont even know wtf kinda hairstyle that is..
> ...


hes just angry cuz hes from the boonies


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

hahah... ya ur not the only person hating on me dude.. same wit hundred other ppl.. u know how many ppl wnt to kick my ass..lol


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

You guys don't even know the meaning of the word boonies.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

um prtty sure i do.. considering.. everyone says oreogn is in the boonie :nod:


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

boondocks..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> um prtty sure i do.. considering.. everyone says oreogn is in the boonie :nod:
> [snapback]1085840[/snapback]​


I live in North Dakota.

End of discussion.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> ReDraGon-> said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: well all i gotta say is what kinda hair style is that....
> ...


You cant skate you lying sack of non sakteing fool.
ive seen you try an Ollie, you landed on your ass :rasp: 
Just joking. I could never do an Ollie, so I stopped trying to skate. It made me MAD









P.S. B*TCH GODDAMN KALEEM LOHAN Dont say ANYTHING!


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

haha. boondocks??

yeah thats right.. jsu stop.. cant compare oregon to north dakota.lol


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

hahha. ya im sure dude.. i bet its gonna be time for me to stop soon too.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> haha. boondocks??
> 
> yeah thats right.. jsu stop.. cant compare oregon to north dakota.lol
> [snapback]1085847[/snapback]​


Ever pass through a town with the population of two?

Portland alone has about the population of our entire STATE!

Like I said, you don't even know meaning of the word boonies.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

haaha. ya true true.. but u need to be telling the other ppl that.

if the thread sucks, um y u come post somethign on here?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > nice pic, you really do look crunk
> ...


im not a fag0t









but u must be a king in your chat rooms









sweet


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

o yeah due.. fo sho.. king right here

ya ur not a f****t tho.lol


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> o yeah due.. fo sho.. king right here
> 
> ya ur not a f****t tho.lol
> [snapback]1085959[/snapback]​










haha thanks dude!


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

your welcome freind


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

what is the point of this thread?

P-fury can do what Ameritrade does and take out like 3 cents to verify you... actually, i think Paypal does the same...


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

How do you look?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

View attachment 67057


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

Some of you guys are pretty harsh


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

haha yea i agree dude... u ppl r mean..

this threa dis prtty gay.. its a hot topic.lol


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

this is the kinda thread that gives amaricans bad names lol.... dam im glad im canadian hahaha


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> haha yea i agree dude... u ppl r mean..
> 
> this threa dis prtty gay.. its a hot topic.lol
> [snapback]1086166[/snapback]​


Its a hot topic because 20 of the post are from you. Instead of posting 3 back to back post, you can always combine them into one larger one. Pretty simple and less annoying


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Dawgnutz said:


> OfaRevolution31 said:
> 
> 
> > haha yea i agree dude... u ppl r mean..
> ...


hell yeah, i hate it when ppl do that, and he doez it all the time


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

haha alright dude... my bad.. dindnt realize that... but im glad i am american bit*h.

i wont anymore.. lesson learned

peace


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol dude every post ive read of urs..i dont understand at all...#REMOVED# speak english...lol its like reading swahili


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> lol dude every post ive read of urs..i dont understand at all...#REMOVED# speak english...lol its like reading swahili
> [snapback]1086664[/snapback]​


have a


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

gangastas never understanding us white folks


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> gangastas never understanding us white folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and we never understand those gangsta's


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

what a waste of a post, that kid looks so gay id beat him up just for looking like that


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

PuffPiff said:


> what a waste of a post, that kid looks so gay id beat him up just for looking like that
> [snapback]1087046[/snapback]​


And I suppose your posts are....umm....''Better"??


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> PuffPiff said:
> 
> 
> > what a waste of a post, that kid looks so gay id beat him up just for looking like that
> ...


exactly, well said gordeez. I have lost all respect for that idiot


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

thast sweet. i have lots respect right whe u had ur first post. i wouldnt be talkin s**t bout this.









this is a great post









i post a picture of me, and everyone wants to kick my ass.. i had great intentions, but not that.


----------

